# pick up lines.....



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

i abo****ely hate pick up lines. they NEVER work for me. i was standing in line at starbucks today waiting to get a yummy drink and this guy standing behind me uses the worst pick up line i have ever heard. it made me turn red and embarssed me. i just wanted to run out and hide under a chair or something. i'll spare you all and keep the pick up line to myself. trust me, you don't want to hear it.

ladies, what's the worst or best pick up line you've heard?
gentlemen, what the worst/best pick up line you've used on a women?


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Ktgurl said:


> i was standing in line at starbucks today waiting to get a yummy drink and this guy standing behind me uses the worst pick up line i have ever heard. it made me turn red and embarssed me. i just wanted to run out and hide under a chair or something. i'll spare you all and keep the pick up line to myself. trust me, you don't want to hear it.


I don't believe you! PM me if it's too risque to pass the mods.



> gentlemen, what the worst/best pick up line you've used on a women?


The answer to both is "......" since I've never made the try.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Ktgurl said:


> i abo****ely hate pick up lines. they NEVER work for me. i was standing in line at starbucks today waiting to get a yummy drink and this guy standing behind me uses the worst pick up line i have ever heard. it made me turn red and embarssed me. i just wanted to run out and hide under a chair or something. i'll spare you all and keep the pick up line to myself. trust me, you don't want to hear it.
> 
> ladies, what's the worst or best pick up line you've heard?
> gentlemen, what the worst/best pick up line you've used on a women?


well, i think your gunna have to say what the line was, cause everyone is gunna want to know opcorn


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

yup yup...

I've never even heard a pick up line in person.. so no idea... is it something like " If I could rearrange the letters in the alphabet, I'd put U and I together"? thats pretty corny IMO


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Back in high school I had the misfortune of knowing this pig who used the line "Hey baby, you want to get a case of beer and go have sex?" After being slapped his immediate comeback was "What? Don't you like beer?" The guy was a complete dumbass and it never got him anywhere, but I always admired his courage for being so bold and confident to approach women with a line like that knowing he would be rejected.
As for me, I'm too painfully shy to talk to women so I've never used any lines. I can barely manage to speak legible words let alone complete sentences around a girl I'm attracted to, so there's no way I would ever be confident enough to try a pickup line.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's some that I have heard, but would NEVER use:

"Who stole the stars and put them in your eyes?" :eyes :lol

"Do you have a quarter? I need to call home and tell my parents I'm in looooove" :roll.

I have a feeling that the only "lines" that would work would only pertain to what is going on around you - not made up lines.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> hey wait a sec. you want to hear others pick up lines but you dont want to post the one that was used on you?? what did he say? opcorn


yea! im gunna run out of popcorn soon opcorn


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh, I have GOT to hear the line now. There are NO good pickup lines. They are all bad. Ohh just thinking about them makes me cringe.


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

hahaha, agree! pickuplines are so heinous. i may have SA, but luckily i have enough sense to know what _not_ to say ( well most of the time  )

let's hear how terrible it was!


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> "Who stole the stars and put them in your eyes?" :eyes :lol


Actually, I think that one is very cute. I like some pick up lines. I think some of them are very clever. I don't like the rude ones.


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

whiteclouds said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > "Who stole the stars and put them in your eyes?" :eyes :lol
> ...


i agree, that's one of the better ones. it's kinda sweet. if that guy said that to me i'd be more flattered than offended.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Do people actually use pick up lines? They all just seem kinda corny to me. Like its more of a joke than actually trying to start a conversation. :stu 

I find this one funny: Are you a parking ticket? Cause you have fine written all over you.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

The best/funniest/most revolting I've ever been the recipient of:

"Do you have any Greek in you?"

"No."

"Want some?"

:lol :lol :lol 

I didn't know whether to be disgusted or fall over laughing.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

"They (pointing to sales associates) told me I could find my future wife at the end of this aisle."


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

^^ :lol

I was in Anatomy & Physiology last semester and was SO prepared to use this one if I met the right girl. The nature of the class was that people went study-crazy and had multiple study groups and partners so this would be a subtle one unless she thought about. (and keep in mind, I can say this in a totally relaxed & non-creepy way).

Some lead-in, like... "Hey, you're obviously frustrated."
-"Yeah I am, blah blah blah, can't remember all these names for all these bones, blah blah."
"I know, there's so much to remember! Why don't we get together this weekend and study anatomy?"
:fall

*Ktgurl*: Great thread, by the way. You should see mine.
(sorry, couldn't resist...)


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

..I would NEVER use a pick-up line, but if I HAD to..for some odd reason..Lol. it'd be this one:

Is that a mirror in your pants..?

..Cuz that's where I see myself.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Someone I knew used a hilarious pick-up line once. It's unfortunately a little inappropriate for SAS, but I'll do my best to explain it without actually saying it. Mods, feel free to delete this post if it's too risque.

Ok, so you know that particular sex act that guys always want women to do for them? So take that and reverse it so it's the guy doing it for the girl.
His "pick-up" line was basically "Hi, can I [perform said sex act on you]?".

Needless to say it didn't work. His logic was that if a girl came up to him and used that line, except reversed, there's no way he'd say no, so he figured it would work the same with girls.

Edit: Maybe I should clarify that he sort of knew the girl he used this line on, so it wasn't like he just walked up to some stranger and said this.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

matt404 said:


> Needless to say it didn't work. His logic was that if a girl came up to him and used that line, except reversed, there's no way he'd say no, so he figured it would work the same with girls.


I'm surprised he didn't also hike up his skirt and show some waxed leg if that's logic that made sense to him.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay, I heard a girl use this one on a guy before, and it actually worked.

Girl: Is that a keg in your pocket?
Guy: What?
Girl: Cause I wanna tap that ***!

The guy was falling all over himself to get her number.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

I've never used one or had one used on me, but the cheesiest one I know is "It's so tidy here, wanna mess around?" 

Hmm, it sounds better in norwegian...


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

smalltowngirl said:


> Okay, I heard a girl use this one on a guy before, and it actually worked.


That's pretty top-notch, though you got to figure a girl could say "Foogity moogity karoodity, oi" as a pickup line and still have it work. Guys are rather easily charmed when it comes to that sort of thing.


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

well, the one this guy used was rather tasteless and crude. at the time, i was wearing this shirt with a picture of a kitty on it, and he made a reference to it and somehow or other connected it to a particular body part on the female body. essentially he said something about "fur" and "petting" said body part.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Ktgurl said:


> well, the one this guy used was rather tasteless and crude. at the time, i was wearing this shirt with a picture of a kitty on it, and he made a reference to it and somehow or other connected it to a particular body part on the female body. essentially he said something about "fur" and "petting" said body part.


Smooooooth. If that's finesse typical of him he probably also tries changing a light bulb with his feet, or throws out the garbage by pushing it through the space beneath a closed door.


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> so if someone introduced him/herself to you and said you are very beautiful, how would you interpret that?


lol, it'll make my day. but i'll probably be a little weirded out by it at first.


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

It can't get worse than:

"Your father must be Abe Lincoln, because I'd like to emancipate your proclamation."


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never used one or had one used on me.



> Okay, I heard a girl use this one on a guy before, and it actually worked.
> 
> Girl: Is that a keg in your pocket?
> Guy: What?
> Girl: Cause I wanna tap that ***!


Ugh. If I girl said that to me I'd be freaked out and hate her forever.


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

not really a pickup line, but all these innuendos made me think of this:

person:why do you have to make everything a sexual innuendo?

todd:in-YOUR-endo

from [ scrubs ]


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

I think pick up lines are funny between friends but when someone is seriously using them it's just sad lol. I'm all for the standard, "Hey I think you're really pretty." Regardless of the awkwardness attached it'd work on me  In fact, and maybe it's because I can relate, I think a guy who's nervous or looks like he had to really work up the courage to talk to me is really attractive.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Ktgurl said:


> whiteclouds said:
> 
> 
> > millenniumman75 said:
> ...


 :agree


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't recall if I ever used a line on a guy, which would've only been in a bar, anyway. I don't remember too many of the ones used on me, other than these two:

"Hey, Blondie, do you want to go to the (name of local porn shop)?" That's always charming.

And: "You remind me of a gazelle. You're tall, blonde, and beautiful." I was in a bad mood and didn't want to hear a line from anyone when I heard this one. We ended up at a party, separately. I kept giving him the brush off, which only made him pursue me more. We ended up dating for four months. He was a player, just like I thought when I first heard the line, though I was the last to know. 

Don't like practiced lines per se, but something simple and nice is, well... nice to hear.

BTW, ktgurl, that line used on you was really disgusting.


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

BCdude said:


> This one isnt really a pickup line, but its still something I have heard guys use with a degree of success. I might try it at a future time when I go to a bar to field test it for myself.
> 
> "Hi, how are you doing? Want to buy me a drink?"


Yea, I've used that before. Got it off of some website. It always got a positive reaction. She would usually laugh, and it's led to some good conversation. No girl actually bought me a drink (well I think one girl did), but I also _didn't buy her one_ like so many guys do. We each paid for our own and talked for awhile. Doesn't sound like much, but considering how easy it is to get blown off in a bar or club, just having her laugh and talk to you can be no small accomplishment.

I'll tell you guys the best pickup line ever:

Hi!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Ktgurl said:


> well, the one this guy used was rather tasteless and crude. at the time, i was wearing this shirt with a picture of a kitty on it, and he made a reference to it and somehow or other connected it to a particular body part on the female body. essentially he said something about "fur" and "petting" said body part.


Yuck, one of those men that make your skin crawl, what a complete turnoff.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

I never had specific lines thrown at me, but some pretty pathetic attempts. 

One of them occurred on a messageboard where I used to be a fairly regular poster. There was a thread about favorite things, and I put down my list. A few posts later, this guy commented on my favorite movies by saying, "That makes you intelligent. And sexy." :wtf 

Sadly enough, I actually IM'd the guy, and we had an ongoing correspondence going back and forth for two weeks. It ended when I told him I didn't cyber...and suddenly, I wasn't sexy anymore. Just "repressed" and "frigid" (his words). :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Mr_Twig said:


> It can't get worse than:
> 
> "Your father must be Abe Lincoln, because I'd like to emancipate your proclamation."


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I guess the worst was when the guy said I was desperate...as in "nice to see a girl that's desperate, but cute" :wtf I actually got this line twice on online dating sites from 2 different guys, so maybe I exude desperateness :stu


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Nyx said:


> I guess the worst was when the guy said I was desperate...as in "nice to see a girl that's desperate, but cute" :wtf I actually got this line twice on online dating sites from 2 different guys, so maybe I exude desperateness :stu


They're trying to knock down your self-esteem to make you feel like you need to grasp at the bait that's offered --- in this case, that they're willing to think you're cute in spite of your other "off-putting" qualities. It's just a bait & switch tactic, something you'd best just drop down the online dating craphole. By no means take it to heart, since it's something a person like that trolling for dates would say to anyone. If two people fed you the same line they probably both took it from the same website.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Ktgurl said:


> well, the one this guy used was rather tasteless and crude. at the time, i was wearing this shirt with a picture of a kitty on it, and he made a reference to it and somehow or other connected it to a particular body part on the female body. essentially he said something about "fur" and "petting" said body part.


Eww, how revolting. What a pig.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

pyramidsong said:


> Ktgurl said:
> 
> 
> > well, the one this guy used was rather tasteless and crude. at the time, i was wearing this shirt with a picture of a kitty on it, and he made a reference to it and somehow or other connected it to a particular body part on the female body. essentially he said something about "fur" and "petting" said body part.
> ...


 :agree what the hell says something like that?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ktgurl said:


> well, the one this guy used was rather tasteless and crude. at the time, i was wearing this shirt with a picture of a kitty on it, and he made a reference to it and somehow or other connected it to a particular body part on the female body. essentially he said something about "fur" and "petting" said body part.


That sort of thing would never have crossed my mind - thank God for naivete'. :yes


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> Back in high school I had the misfortune of knowing this pig who used the line "Hey baby, you want to get a case of beer and go have sex?" After being slapped his immediate comeback was "What? Don't you like beer?" The guy was a complete dumbass and it never got him anywhere, but I always admired his courage for being so bold and confident to approach women with a line like that knowing he would be rejected.


I always thought guys like that were the exact opposite of bold and confident. Anyone with half a brain woudl know that a comment like that wouldn't work. I always thought it meant that they were so insecure that they sabatoged what they said. They weren't being rejected because they were a loser (which is what they fear), but because anyone would reject someone with a stupid line like that.

The funniest one I heard was: If you're afraid I won't respect you in the morning, we can sleep in until the afternoon.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

One time I was standing near a guy with a nice colonge smell and I said to him, "You smell nice!" He nearly jumped backward and exclaimed, "What?!" I added quickly that I noticed the nice colonge he was wearing. He mumbled something like it was a body spray and made some excuse to get the heck out of there.
:lol 
I meant it as a compliment. I didn't mean to sound creepy. :um 

I have bad luck with guys. I bet there are a lot of charming girls out there who could actually pull that line off.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Actually, back in high school, one guy showed me a list of 100 most worst pick up lines. The list was pretty funny. 

If a random guy came up to me and used a pick up line on me, first I'd look at me, then laugh, then compliment him on trying, then move on.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Ktgurl said:


> gentlemen, what the worst/best pick up line you've used on a women?


I don't. I never have. I've thought about it, but I'm usually waaay too nervous to even remember one. 



Lonelyguy said:


> Back in high school I had the misfortune of knowing this pig who used the line "Hey baby, you want to get a case of beer and go have sex?" After being slapped his immediate comeback was "What? Don't you like beer?"


lmao!!!


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> Maseur Shado said:
> 
> 
> > I never had specific lines thrown at me, but some pretty pathetic attempts.
> ...


What some of y'all call "frigid" can also be called "just aren't interested" or "you aren't offering enough".


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

if pick up lines don't work, then why do people use them?


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

I sent an E-Card to a woman I liked with a picture of a rose that said "Can I show this rose how beautiful you are?". She really liked it, but I would never have the guts to use a line in real life...


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

:dd


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Chewie33 said:


> I sent an E-Card to a woman I liked with a picture of a rose that said "Can I show this rose how beautiful you are?". She really liked it, but I would never have the guts to use a line in real life...


 That was sweet.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

ott said:


> I've never used one or had one used on me, but the cheesiest one I know is "It's so tidy here, wanna mess around?"
> 
> Hmm, it sounds better in norwegian...


Hahahaha, that's so cute. I'd gladly give my attention to someone who uses the word "tidy" in a pick-up line.

No one's ever used a pick-up line on me and I don't use them either, but the funniest one I've read is...well, I don't remember exactly, but it was something about mounting you like a deer head on my wall. :stu 
And KT, that's awful!


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Ktgurl said:


> i abo****ely hate pick up lines. they NEVER work for me. i was standing in line at starbucks today waiting to get a yummy drink and this guy standing behind me uses the worst pick up line i have ever heard. it made me turn red and embarssed me. i just wanted to run out and hide under a chair or something. i'll spare you all and keep the pick up line to myself. trust me, you don't want to hear it.
> 
> ladies, what's the worst or best pick up line you've heard?
> gentlemen, what the worst/best pick up line you've used on a women?


Any first line you use is going to suck. Chances are the first conversation is going to lack substance. You're just trying to get past their social barrier. I've heard many times that pickup lines don't work. They say just introduce yourself. More than likely guys started making their own pick up lines to try and sound unique. I do think standing out is key but it's hard to do that through a deep substance filled conversation (which is probably what the ladies are really looking for). I think deep, but usually about things people don't care to discuss. Never used a pickup line but maybe I'll start. I'm pretty much doomed either way so I might as well enjoy laughing at myself and the ladies reaction, but then there's that whole self image thing that I don't want to look like a loser.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> I find this one funny: Are you a parking ticket? Cause you have fine written all over you.


:lol



Babygirly said:


> ..I would NEVER use a pick-up line, but if I HAD to..for some odd reason..Lol. it'd be this one:
> 
> Is that a mirror in your pants..?
> 
> ..Cuz that's where I see myself.


 :lol

I'd never use a pick up line but think some of em are pretty funny. Here are 2 I like:

Do you believe in love at first sight? or should I walk by again?

I lost my phone number. Can I have yours?


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

GreyCloud said:


> if pick up lines don't work, then why do people use them?


If a guy is good looking and has a confidence as he says it with a cracked smile I'm guessing the girl would hold a conversation with him.


----------



## sangha (May 9, 2006)

Worst: Gee, you don't sweat much for a fat girl

Best: :stu


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

^^ That reminds me of what my sister's ex-husband said to her when he first saw her. Apparently he said, "You have great legs for a fat girl." She is short with big boobs and probably had only a slight tummy, but that's what he said. He always had a way of saying insulting things to everyone, but made you laugh at what he said to you and actually you didn't feel offended. :b 

They were married for about 25 years, BTW.


----------



## myss_anthrope (May 3, 2006)

I have a friend who is obsessed with bad pickup lines... she tells them to me anytime she hears a new one, the worse the better... here's a few I remember:

Are you from Tennessee? Because you're the only 10 I see.

I wish you were a door so I could bang you all day long!

Life without you is like a broken pencil:...pointless!

I also remember one of my friends making one up in the middle of his statistics class because he was bored... it had something to do with sine and cosine and some sort of graph. I have really, really nerdy friends... :lol


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

*I can prove youre not here.*

Interesting one: Got my attention anyway.

I can prove that youre not here.
Are you in New York? no
Are you in Los Angeles? no
Are you in Hawaii? no
If you are not in New York, youre not in Los Angeles
and youre not in Hawaii, you must be somewhere else, right?
If you are somewhere else, how can you be here.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

reaver221 said:


> myss_anthrope said:
> 
> 
> > I also remember one of my friends making one up in the middle of his statistics class because he was bored... it had something to do with sine and cosine and some sort of graph. I have really, really nerdy friends... :lol
> ...


I once followed a girl, crying, repeating over and over to her, "Cosine? Cosine...? Cosiiineeeee?"

She was not at all agreeing to the prenupt, e spec i al ly since she had already turned down my marriage proposal.


----------



## Mike^D (Feb 26, 2004)

I'd never try to use a pickup line. It seems like something someone does because they think being themselves isnt good enough. Although, maybe if said in the right way, in the right situation it wouldnt be so bad.



whiteclouds said:


> One time I was standing near a guy with a nice colonge smell and I said to him, "You smell nice!" He nearly jumped backward and exclaimed, "What?!" I added quickly that I noticed the nice colonge he was wearing. He mumbled something like it was a body spray and made some excuse to get the heck out of there.
> :lol
> I meant it as a compliment. I didn't mean to sound creepy. :um
> 
> I have bad luck with guys. I bet there are a lot of charming girls out there who could actually pull that line off.


That wasnt your fault. He did that because he was really shy and ran away. :lol

"Oh no a girl spoke to me! What do I do?? I dunno! Run away!"


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> You know, you look a lot like my next girlfriend.


Bleh.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

gflores said:


> This is from the movie, Hitch.
> 
> You know, you look a lot like my next girlfriend.


 :lol


----------

